# Making Acetic Acid - Question on Water



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Ok,

I have the filter, styrile vial, I have the white vinegar 5% Acetic but I can't find anywhere (not online, i need to pick it up this week) that sells it. Although I have found De-ionised Water http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_167192_langId_-1_categoryId_165629

Can this be used?

Morrisons don't sell it, nor does many places it seems


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

£18, plus it's 5% so I'd still need to dilute it.

I have all the tools needs to make Acetic acid 0.6%, but I dont have the distilled water. I need this before saturday, so I Don't want to order online.

Failing the distilled water I could make my own like this http://www.in-gender.com/CS/forums/p/16792/145928.aspx#145928


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I thought Distilled and deionised was the same? Don't take my word for it though lol


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can use deionised water instead of distilled?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just googled it and they're not the same lol not sure if you can though sorry. Bump for someone else though


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Deionised is fine.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

kingprop said:


> Deionised is fine.


Hope so


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

If you have trouble making, I know you can buy 10ml vials of Acetic Acid on ebay that is good to go.

Saves all the hassle


----------

